# pergola ends



## tpasq (Jul 13, 2014)

hi, im building a pergola in my yard, tryn to figure out the best way to trim the ends. router or jig saw. there are going to be about 50 beams and i think jig will take forever. tried making a template for jig saw, didnt work so well, im sure templte for router will be easier to construct. im a novice with router, any tips on the bit to use?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Antonio.

Using a router template, you will achieve consistent results for the 50 pieces.

Depending on the thickness of the beams you may need 2 cutters. A long straight cutter for the first cut and a bearing guided cutter for the other side.

Do you have a template guide bush set?

PS, I would use the jig saw to clear most of the waste and use the router to fine tune the shape.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Antonio, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have 
Watch this utube for template routing
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C45Fff_F3f4&autoplay=1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tpasq said:


> hi, im building a pergola in my yard, tryn to figure out the best way to trim the ends. router or jig saw. there are going to be about 50 beams and i think jig will take forever. tried making a template for jig saw, didnt work so well, im sure templte for router will be easier to construct. im a novice with router, any tips on the bit to use?


one of these in your jigsaw T-Shank Jig Saw Blades for Wood | Bosch to cut the bulk of the material near the outline and follow up with your router, template and a bearing guided trim bit http://www.freudtools.com/index.php/products/product/50-101...
it's the fastest best results way...
I know this...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Antonio.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My vote is for the jigsaw. It's a pergola, *no one is expecting to see a piano like finish*.
If you start jigsawing then routering, _now_ you're looking at _100_ operations instead of 50. You'll wonder why you ever started the project...


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think I would put a piece of wood along the bottom of the beam screw a second piece to it at the proper angle, use it as a jig, mark a line, hold or clamp the jig and cut them with a circular saw.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

PAD#; I think Antonio (OP) is looking for a curved profile ...something like a modified ogee maybe(?).


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome Antonio,
You did not mention the size of the pieces, you only stated the ends. If they are long pieces, I agree with the jig saw. If the pieces are manageable, then I would use a band saw. It is true that a router and template will give you exact duplication, but I also agree that this might be a bit overkill. You said you have 50 pieces to do, if you practise on a couple of scraps first, your skill level with either saw will improve to be acceptable without the extra operation. Have fun, a pergola should be a fun project that you will be able to enjoy for years.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When I built one I used a band saw, but it was a portable band saw that I have from my metalworking shop. I traced the pattern on the ends of the beams and then cut about 1/4" away from the line and then used a top bearing long flush cutting bit to remove the rest and smooth the cut. Out of 26 boards cut on both ends I only had one reject and that was because the board had an invisible end grain crack that fell apart when I made the band saw cut. I later decided to make short beams to have the same pattern along the third side, so this reject was cut up into short beams with the pattern cut into only one end, so there was almost no wasted material.

Charley


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I would do as Stick suggests. If you rough cut them all in an hour, why not spend an extra half hour flush trimming them with the router? Perfect results.


----------

